# Lansing area....take two!



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Couple of guys have expressed interest in trying this again, so since I am always up for an evening of food, fun and drink, here goes:
How about another MnG at Leo's Lodge? Due to evening schedules, looks like next available time would be WEDNESDAY, FEBRUARY 7, 7PM.
Who's in.....?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey Dave, I'll try to make it.


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

Dave, it would be great to get together again for a couple a cold beverages...probably my turn to buy.:lol: 

I'll write it down on the calendar and see what happens, I'll check in a little more often and see what ya'll are up to also.....been a while.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Garden Bay said:


> Dave, it would be great to get together again for a couple a cold beverages...probably my turn to buy.:lol:
> 
> I'll write it down on the calendar and see what happens, I'll check in a little more often and see what ya'll are up to also.....been a while.


Steve:
Actually, it is MY turn: remember last year? You bought my Wild Turkey to help me deal with MSU losing to Northwestern 
So.....your first round is on me. 
On a more general level: The first pitcher is still on me as well, so the first couple of guys who get there will have at least ONE free beer! !


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hmm, I've been thinking about this as well. Twist my arm why don't ya


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> Hmm, I've been thinking about this as well. Twist my arm why don't ya


Let's see.....if first beer free won't do it, howzabout 1/2 box of 12guage #6shot hi-power shells (xtra powder, don't know how much)? Don't want to use them in my old blunderbuss anymore, after the gunsmith looked at it, so they are looking for a home. If you come, they are yours!


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

I'm in. Hopefully another Cub Scout event doesn't pop up.

Mike


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

Not many takers Dave,.... might be too soon after the Super Bowl parties...you know....hangovers, headaches, etc!:lol:


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Garden Bay said:


> Not many takers Dave,.... might be too soon after the Super Bowl parties...you know....hangovers, headaches, etc!:lol:


I hear ya Steve, but it is what it is...Hope other guys can make it. Anyone who is interested, come on out!


----------



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

Its on the calendar, Ill be there. I will have to bring my boy, and we won't be able to stay too late, but we will be there. Cant wait to actually meet a few of you guys.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Ill try and make it as well. It would nice to meet a few of ya...well ok all of ya.:lol:


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Looks like we have the potential for a good time! The list of those who have expressed interest so far:

Splitshot
Garden Bay
Freepop 
Mpatmcg
devo024 (with son)
jlcrss
DaveW731

I'll post again between now and then. I'll also think of some creative way to make sure people can find the table(s) when they get there. Anyone else who is interested, please join in!  
Cya,
DaveW731
P.S.: Colts 27, Bears 24.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I may even be able to drag Mikey out too. :gaga:


----------



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

Just thought I would check back to make sure it's still on.


And Dave, the Bear's with 24 pts?? How many defensive TD's are they gonna get?


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

Sorry Dave, my brother is coming for a visit during the MNG. I don't get to see him very often so I am gonna have to bail this time.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Garden Bay said:


> Sorry Dave, my brother is coming for a visit during the MNG. I don't get to see him very often so I am gonna have to bail this time.


You should bring the Sofaking along. He's very good company


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> You should bring the Sofaking along. He's very good company


It is the other brother from the Upper Peninsula, you might have met him at the Super Bowl party last year or maybe it was 2 years ago.

Might not be a bad idea....he'd be game for anything where there is beer included.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Garden Bay said:


> It is the other brother from the Upper Peninsula, you might have met him at the Super Bowl party last year or maybe it was 2 years ago.


Oh  



Garden Bay said:


> Might not be a bad idea....he'd be game for anything where there is beer included.


That right there says he'll fit right in


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Hope everyone had fun last night and that the hangovers are managable !

Still planning on being at Leo's Lodge on Jolly Rd at 7pm Wednesday. I have a meeting that should end in time to get there at 7. As before, the first pitcher is on me. For those who have not been there, there is a large table to the left of the entrance which would be a good place to set up shop. If that is not available, there are a couple of other big tables that are on the right side, along the front edge of the building. Anyway, I will wear my MSU sweatshirt and my son's UofM hat....:yikes: 
Come one, come all!!!!


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Just wanted to bump it one last time.....

Splitshot
Garden Bay
Freepop 
Mpatmcg
devo024 (with son)
jlcrss (with Mikey?)
DaveW731

I'll be there by 7:00 tonight!


----------

